# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > UP 3D Printers Forum >  Printing guide for UP / Tiertime 3D printers to help improve performance

## iDig3Dprinting

We have put together a pdf document to give you some tips on how to get the best performance from your UP 3D printer. It was put together for the UP Mini 2 but is applicable to the UP Plus and the UPBox. In fact you can apply most of the advice for reducing warping and first layer adhesion to most printers.

----------

